# WildCat RR - The Future is here...



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

https://www.alphamotocicletas.com/en/portfolio-item/wildcat-rr-enduro-alpha-en/

Pedals + 100kph top speed and 60km range. Don't worry it's not a motorcycle. It has pedals!


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

:skep:


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

> Exceeds all limits with its powerful 5000w motor, 45 kg of weight and up to 100 km / h top speed.


5000 watts.... Holy Crap.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Kinda throws water on the 250/750 watt debate.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Can't imagine travelling 60 mph on what looks like bicycle parts.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

60 mph at 100lbs plus rider weight. I bet it makes some noise too.


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

That's the motocross looking roadbike I've ever seen. Looks aggressive yet only has like 80mm of front travel and slicks for tires.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Wouldn't be caught dead on one. Looks like a lot of "after thought" build. These are the things that are going to be the Achilles in emtb. 250w standard and done.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Gutch said:


> Wouldn't be caught dead on one. Looks like a lot of "after thought" build. These are the things that are going to be the Achilles in emtb. 250w standard and done.


 But how do you put the cat back in the bag? Seriously. Following your posts you seem to have some trail manners and respect, that's great. But for someone new to the e mt bike thing or a dirt biker unable to get their fix from being locked out of the trails? Seems lots of trouble brewing. And more to come, big motors, lighter weights, longer lasting batteries. Time will tell. Anyone else pick up on the 55 kilos? 121 pounds of pedaling?


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

This ebike and others like it will be the nail in the coffin for trail access. Each manufacturer, each model year will have to one up themselves and their competitors in order to keep selling new models. Faster, farther and more powerful.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

It's not an "ebike" in my book. Just my opinion. Who's going to pedal 120lbs? I see a market for 250w emtb like the Levo, but I wouldn't want these around. After owning and selling a Levo, I can tell you IMO I don't see a problem with them. Yes, I donate to IMBA and yes I'm a Landowner. 
I do still own a Turbo S and Turbo X road ebikes from Specialized. They are awesome fun and will assist up to 28mph. I just think emtb need to be capped for trails.
Look, they're not going away and there needs to be a solution. I don't have the answers and didn't "create" this market, but If I did it would be A) Tariff on all mtb or emtb with proceeds directly to Landowner and/or local chapter and B) Class1 Pedelec 250w. Max. Post it, fine them if don't comply and the few who mod who gives a rats a--. lump them in the jackass pile, At least they paid there tariff. It won't take a few fines before riders will smarten up.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

It isn't anything like a bicycle, much more closely resembles an ICE. Riding it anywhere (except licensed or whatever mopeds are required for in the area) is worse than using an eMTB where they're not allowed. IMO, the majors will eschew this "market", but Harry said it a long time ago, self-policing is the only solution since most areas aren't policed adequately.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

fos'l said:


> Can't imagine travelling 60 mph on what looks like bicycle parts.


Like this: 




Although this is the situation that is more terrifying to me, idiots on bikes like this on bike paths:






There's tons of these for sale out there, all pretty much the same, big heavy emotos that are really closer in performance to a lightweight motorcycle than a bike. Obviously, they will appeal to moto guys who see the advantages of moto speeds with a bikes ability to skirt almost all traffic laws. I doubt we'll ever really see them on trails since they aren't a great tool for singletrack, not to mention more expensive than a decent moto.

They fit in that catagory of "ebikes" that I think of as ebike killers. Get a bunch of of these kind of vehicles on your local bike paths and watch ebike access go away. These appeal to a far different crowd than the mellow bike commuter we'll likely see using ebikes for transportation.






Bolt M-1 Electric Bike Now Available For Pre-Order - OverVolted - Electric Bike News Blog

https://www.lithiumcycles.com/

Can't wait for these to show up, they only cost @$200 overseas.









Too bad we didn't adopt the UE regs across the board, they're so much more reasonable.


----------

